# Marine Aquariums in WDW Orlando



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I visited Walt Disney World in Orlando for the first time in the beginning of this year. The trip was mainly for my son who enjoyed it very much, but I also found few things I didn't expect. The marine aquarium section inside Finding Nemo exhibit was quite nice. Anyone planning to visit WDW should not miss these.

Typical reef setup, SPS dominated.










The other side.










Close ups.



















Impression on this tank was consistent with the rest of exhibits at WDW. Things are done better at WDW...

This sectionw as filled with few other tanks. Lion fish :










LPS and leather corals. The frogspawn in this tank was huge!










Sea horse tank with many other unique creatures, including pipe fish and horseshoe crab, and those vertically swimming fish(?).










Eels only tank.










I couldn't ID this guy. He was in the frogfish tank.










The frog fish.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

*part 2*

Very large aquarium..










Sea turtle (also dolphin in this tank but don't have photo)










Same tank, some unknown large fishes near surface.










The also have a special section where they raise marine animals. Baby clown fishes.










Pipe fish and sea horse tank. Couldn't find any babies there.










SPS frag tank. Most of these are also found in the main tank.










Over head view through mirror.










Clam tank.










Baby dwarf cuttle fishes. The same species our fellow reefer in Mississauga was raising.



















Adult dwarf cuttle fish. These guys are really cool, and they also generate light - you can see faint blue band around their body.



















I enjoyed this section very much, but my son got bored because I stayed too long  Anyone visiting WDW should check this place out for sure!

If you're interested in freshwater fishes in WDW, please check this out - http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=230008#post230008


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the pictures with us, I can see all the tanks are rounds which is different and nice. thanks again


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I personally think that Conix's tank looks much better

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's definately a big improvement over the years for WDW on the exibit tanks. Who ever is running the show there is doing something right. I was there last year and also there 5 years ago. Back then, those exihbit tank was pretty pathetic.
As for the bigger tank, there are still lots of improvement to be done. Many of the fish are sick in there. This is because they allow people to scubba dive into those tanks. It's actually one of the ride (you need to pay $$$). Unfortunately, people are friggin dirty and in the summer months it's worst. That's why the fish aren't doing so well in that tank. There used to be much more fish in that tank. But lots of them died over the years.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

that lionfish doesnt look happy


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

SourGummy said:


> that lionfish doesnt look happy


Do they ever look happy?


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

such a beautiful display. I am looking forward to the Toronto aquarium in 2013


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Chris S said:


> Do they ever look happy?


Lol so true

The tanks look so nice compared to what we have at the ROM


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread but has anyone been to the Toronto Zoo and seen their tanks there? Probably the best ones in town if you ask me.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but has anyone been to the Toronto Zoo and seen their tanks there? Probably the best ones in town if you ask me.


Yes I've seen those a couple of years ago. I recall they were disappointing back then Have they improved them lately? The best reef tank in town on public display is the one in ROM in my opinion.

Sent from my BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps using Tapatalk


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

soon we will have the Ripley's Aquarium which should be awsome.

I heard the ROM aquarium was crappy.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

caker_chris said:


> soon we will have the Ripley's Aquarium which should be awsome.
> 
> I heard the ROM aquarium was crappy.


I don't know how it is now. If they failed to manage it properly, it could have become crappy. Here's the picture of the aquarium in ROM when I visited it 2 years ago. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

I went to the ROM last summer, aptasia everywhere, like king kong sized ones.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I just saw them this last summer (2010) and they were marginally okay at best. The majority of the tanks were softies and lacking in colour.


conix67 said:


> Yes I've seen those a couple of years ago. I recall they were disappointing back then Have they improved them lately? The best reef tank in town on public display is the one in ROM in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps using Tapatalk


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hopefully they won't use Big Al's as their source of livestock and hardware like ROM did. Otherwise they're just going to get shafted the same way ROM was.

Read on other forums how BA's used a lot of un-necessary equipment, out of date technologies and far too much live rock which they just piled - yes piled in layers in the tank. Very apparent they were just trying to maximize the amount in weight of live rock they 'had to use' for the ROM display.



caker_chris said:


> soon we will have the Ripley's Aquarium which should be awsome.
> 
> I heard the ROM aquarium was crappy.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

You can see it in the virtual tour of the Schad Gallery of Biodiversity http://www.rom.on.ca/virtualtour/schad/


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

disman_ca said:


> You can see it in the virtual tour of the Schad Gallery of Biodiversity http://www.rom.on.ca/virtualtour/schad/


Pretty cool! Not sure when this photo was taken, but it appears things have grown quite a bit in the reef tank. Is this how it looks now, or it has declined since this time?

I know the tank in Science Center is full of so called king-kong sized Aptasias..


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

No Moorish Idol?


----------

